# Kirklees College, Huddersfield - February 2016



## degenerate (Feb 12, 2016)

Kirklees College started life as Huddersfield Infirmary in 1831 up until 1967 when the Ramsden Technical College moved in, they paid £105,000 for the site. 

In September 1968 the first students began lectures and the first new building on the site opened in 1969. The main new block was built in 1971 - the year the college became Huddersfield Technical College. In 2008 Huddersfield Technical College merged with Dewsbury College to form Kirklees College and relocated in 2013.

The campus incorporates 10 buildings over a 6.1 Acre site ranging from the old hospital complex to modern blocks of classrooms. 

Some of the buildings have been used for the filming of the dramas Black Work, Remember Me where they changed some areas to be a care home, a hospital and a police station and the film Extremis. Some of this still remains as you will see.

The site is owned by Wiggett Construction Group, who have now confirmed they want to demolish the 1970s college buildings to make way for a Lidl supermarket. 


The place is way beyond trashed with every inch torn up for scrap, thieves have caused several fires by burning the plastic covering off the copper wire. Still some nice stuff left so it was an enjoyable way to kill a few hours, visited with Birdman Whistle.



The old infirmary building:







The newer building entrance:





































Some of the sets and also some of the least smashed up areas:












These are from the old infirmary building where they filmed Extremis:



























And finally heres some stills from Extremis you can recognise the bed and that tiled floor:












Thanks for looking.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks pretty expansive, nice shots and good spot on the film.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 12, 2016)

I do like the older side especially the hallway fanlight stained glass window.Great photography.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 12, 2016)

Great set there....


----------



## Rubex (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow this is so cool I really want to go! Great photos


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 12, 2016)

That's a good report.


----------



## degenerate (Feb 13, 2016)

Konrad said:


> Looks pretty expansive, nice shots and good spot on the film.



Cheers, yeah it's massive just a shame half of it's smashed and torn up.


----------



## degenerate (Feb 13, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> I do like the older side especially the hallway fanlight stained glass window.Great photography.



That's my favourite side too. Thanks for the kind words - not bad for just a cheap bridge camera then


----------



## degenerate (Feb 13, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Wow this is so cool I really want to go! Great photos



Cheers, sadly it's days are numbered, I'm pleased I got to see it before it went though.


----------



## smiler (Feb 13, 2016)

That well worth a nose, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 13, 2016)

Decent  Thanks for posting.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice one, reminds me of he old Tresham College. Loved the addition of the stills also. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## degenerate (Feb 16, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one, reminds me of he old Tresham College. Loved the addition of the stills also.
> Thanks for sharing



Cheers, I've just had a look at Tresham College now and I can see what you mean!


----------

